# i'm getting rabbits! ~update and more pics!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am getting a chocolate dutch buck, steel dutch doe, and her 4 kits that are about 2 wks old, and two cages. as well as a harlequin lionhead buck, two broken black lionhead does, and a hutch for them. AND ALL THAT FOR $150!!! the dutchs come from the sweetpea lines. not sure what that means... anyone have any help for me on that?
going to pick them all up on sunday. be ready for pics. lots and lots, haha.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

All I know is you cannot let the stupid things get hot or they die. We went from 9 rabbits to 2 in about 4 hours 1 day.  :sigh:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

i'm so excited! tomorrow i'm picking them up! i now have feeders, waterers, feed, clean barn (well at least where they are going. lol), hay bales ready, calender up in the barn,....
bought four small dog carriers at walmart. and have a slightly larger one already. the larger one will be for the momma and kits. 
SO EXCITED! SO EXCITED! SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

cograts!!! :leap:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

We have one dutch doe she's a grey and white. We bought her at the feed store so she's nothing special breeding wise. But she is a sweet girl that loves to be held. Rabbits are fun especially if they are use to being held.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

"sweet pea lines" indicate her heritage most rabbits that come from a professional breeder have papers, this does not mean they are registered (they have to have so many wins to actually get registered) I wish you the best of luck with you bunnies!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

Congrats! I love rabbits...used to have mini rex and mini lops. They were so fun!! ...we'll be needing pics when you get them home!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

Congrats! I'm a lionhead fanatic, so I love your choices!  I love the harlequins, have quite a few myself, I love them to death!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

went to get the rabbits finally. well the hutch with the lionheads was bigger than the lady

told me over the phone. course she just guessed it because she couldnt find her tapemeasure. so

we only took one seat out of the van not two. so the hutch would not fit. so i will be going

back on tuesday to get them.

but i did bring the dutchs home! i was so stoked! once there the lady told me that the doe

can get cranky when she has babies. but she isnt cranky when she doesnt have them. the doe

seemed fairly calm to me and didnt seem that cranky but then again i did not just stick my hand

in there either. she told me the buck is always a sweetheart and knows what he's doing when it

comes to breeding. i'm pretty confident in dealing with the grumpy doe though.

the kits are 2 wks old. there are 5. now here is where my question is... one of the kits is

about half the size of the other 4. is there a "peanut" in dutch rabbits as in dwarf breeds? i

have read about it and am looking through info on the net again but i thought only the dwarf

breeds had the genes for peanuts.

only took the two pics because it was dark and i didnt want to be flashing a bunch in their

eyes. didnt want to stress them with the flashing after the van ride. they seemed calm though.

http://rabbittalk.com/gallery/image.php ... age_id=617

http://rabbittalk.com/gallery/image.php ... age_id=618


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits!*

Cool! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits! ~got em! and pics and a question...*

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits! ~got em! and pics and a question...*

Congrats. I bred, showed dutch,lionheads, mini rex, and hollands. Quit now just have 21 retired as pets. Yes peabody would be the lines. Not a name I know but you may be able to google it and see what pops up. Or if you got pedigress you can try looking into the lines depending on what you want to do. Dutch are one of the harder breeds to show IMO just because their markings have to be perfect, but nice thing is you can pretty much see at birth how they are marked. As far as a peanut it could be but they usually don't live that long


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits! ~got em! and pics and a question...*

I love rabbits.....but cant have them, I have a 'death hand' when it comes to rabbits.... dont know what I do wrong, just know they end up dead, but I did have a lionhead so I have a tiny bit of advise......BRUSH, BRUSH, BRUSH. Mine would get so ratted so fast, I would brush every day but never seemed to keep ahead of it, was going to shave her, but my bad luck settled in before I could. But you have extra fun with the little things for me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits! ~got em! and pics and a question...*

First, a rabbit CAN be registered as long as it has no dqs and a complete 3gen pedigree, does not require any show wins . A rabbit HAS to be registered and have 3 legs to be a grand champion .
Peanuts usually dont live that long, its likely just a "runt", Im not sure a Dutch is technically a dwarf breed carrying the "dwarfing" gene , but I could be wrong (I raise large breeds ).
Congrats!!! rabbits are super fun ! Been raising and showing for 16 years ! it's as addictive as goats 
Enjoy!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: i'm getting rabbits! ~got em! and pics and a question...*

well update:
the little runty one died the day after i posted. as far as i could find dutch dont carry the dwarf gene at all. the only way to get a peanut is to breed two rabbits that carry the dwarf gene. dwarf rabbits have one dwarf gene. if a kit ends up with both dwarf genes then its a peanut. so not sure what exactly was wrong with it....

so four kits now. two black and two "gray". really they are agouti but its called gray in dutch. but they arent the good coloring. 
the two black kits are gonna be sold to two girls for 4H projects. the other two i dont have homes for yet. if i cant sell them then they will be my first go at butchering rabbits.

they will be 5wks old on the 27th. and ready to go to new homes about march 20th.

























dutch steel doe "momma"

















dutch chocolate buck "sweets"

















lionhead doe "nosey"

























lionhead doe broken black "snow white"

























lionhead buck harlequin "cowardly lion"

































and here is a link to my youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/girlwalkswi ... ature=mhee
i have the rabbits and goats and other things on there. not much yet but more to come 

the dutch doe is bred to the dutch buck, due march 17.
the broken black LH doe is bred to the LH buck, due march 23.
the LH doe "nosey" is bred to the dutch buck, due march 23.
i cant wait for my first kindling


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful rabbits! What little dolls those Dutch ones are!  My brother once gave me a rabbit for Christmas that looked a lot like the gray one, but with less white. He died a few years ago.


----------

